# Yahoo!-Ersatz



## derKilian (25. Januar 2006)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend!

 Kennt jemand einen guten Yahoo!-Ersatz, also eine Groupware, die einfach zu bedienen ist - auch für vollkommene Trottel? Yahoo finde ich da eigentlich schon fast optimal, wäre da nicht die nervende Werbung und die fehlende Erweiterungsmöglichkeit.

 Liebe Grüße,
 Der Kilian.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Januar 2006)

Yahoo bietet auch Groupware? 
Naja, egal.

 ist schon eine feine Sache.
Hier mal drei Sonderangebote:
http://www.phpgroupware.org/
http://www.opengroupware.org/
http://www.phprojekt.com/


----------

